# New Year Wish



## Johnjoshmom

Hello, I am meeting my future mother-in-law and I would like to present her a card in her native tongue.

In Hungarian, I would like to say:

"May the New Year bring you hope, love, joy, prosperity and health. Happy New Year."

Thank you so much for your help. I know it will be greatly appreciated. Stephanie


----------



## mefisto

*Hello Johnjoshmom!!*

"May the New Year bring you hope, love, joy, prosperity and health. Happy New Year."

In Hungarian:

"Kívánom, hogy az új év váltsa be reményeit, hozzon szeretetet, boldogságot, és egészséget. Boldog Új Évet Kívánok! "


----------

